# Does breeding stunt growth?



## HoneyCow (Oct 4, 2015)

Hello,
I am completely new to owning goats. I recently purchased a Nubian doe and a ND weather they are both just about a year old. I was informed by an "expert" goat owner that if you breed your doelings before they are full grown it will immediately stunt their growth. Is this true? I'm worried that if I breed my Nubian this fall she wont grow to full size. She is at least 70-80 Lbs.
Thank you


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I am no expert. Most of does so far have been 3/4 year olds that had been bred before I got them. I out a doe in kid that was 1 and 4 months and she has been growing well her whole pregnancy. She was well grown for her age and as I owned her mom and dad I knew her rough mature height. She was 80% of her mature height. I am breeding a doe this year that will only be one when she goes into kid, but she has grown really well.
As long as they have good nutrition and plenty of it as well as minerals etc, they should be fine  
Mine are minis so not sure if that makes a difference!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good nutrition, good loose minerals and proper supplements, she should be fine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I wait until they are 1 to 1 1/2 years old minimum to breed them, so being a yearling should be OK. Also make sure she is fed right so she will continue to grow. 1 year is safe if she is at decent weight and condition to start.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Here we breed does at about 85% mature body weight and they do perfectly fine most kid out at a year old. We even tested one year and bred half of the kid crop that year. And we found no difference in the does as they matured. Although feed does play a big role. So it's just what you prefer.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

My kids are always well grown their first fall, so I do breed them to kid the spring they turn a year. I have never had one be stunted. I make sure they have free choice minerals, hay and grain and add alfalfa pellets for the calcium.


----------

